# 2/7/09 East vs West Tournament - Lake Calcasieu



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

(**LaAngler is just a messenger)

Feb 7th East vs West @ Big Lake

Weigh in will be held on private dock just north of Hebert’s Landing 

the physical address of the dock is: 

197 Sea Gull Lane Lake Charles, La 70607 
GPS Coordinates are N 29 59.924 W93 16.284

We will have a Bimini start out of Hebert’s Marina Landing at 6.30am…
Eric D & I will hold a Meeting at the Camp Friday night from 6:00pm to 6:30pm to collect Fees and you can pay and receive your shirts….. If you are unable to attend this meeting we will be at the Landing Sat. Morning @ 5am collecting money and have your shirts if you ordered any…(Must Pay Before you heading out)….. 

The Launch fee at the Landing is $5 dollars per boat
Once you have paid please launch your boat and idle outside of the launch area until 6:30am..Its not a big place for 15 to 20 boats plus other to hang out once launched…..(We will stop taking money about 6:15am..Were fishing)

Weigh in is at 2:00pm….If you have some kind of boat issue please notify Jeremy Waltrip…..337-789-9002

Address to landing….

620 biglake rd. Lake Charles, La 70607

Rules are as Follows

1) 2-4 people per boat
2) Top 5 trout weight per boat
3) Must try to keep trout alive and be released
4) Artificial baits only
5) Wade fishing is allowed (Boat & persons must all stay in site of each other in same area)
6) $150 dollars per boat
7) Must leave out of Hebert’s Marina : around 6:30am
8) Weight in is @ 2:00pm…
9) Fish any public water accessible out of Hebert’s Marina 
10) No LSU research Trout Will be allow…Must be released immediately if caught….They are marked with a yellow tag on the top back of the fin 

(Will NOT COUNT FOR TOUR..MUST RELEASE)
Still time to sign up or enter….Please call me @ 337 789 9002 if you have any questions

All fish will be weighed by the same scale and bag at one time


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

no corkys or low sided boats allowed either.......:biggrin:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/forum.php?&sec=forum&act=full&repID=52402&term=


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*low sided boats*

What are you considering a Low sided boat?



LaAngler said:


> no corkys or low sided boats allowed either.......:biggrin:


----------

